# TNT Pasta Fagioli Soup



## Heat (Jun 3, 2005)

1 (29 ounce) can diced tomatoes
2 (14 ounce) cans Great Northern beans, undrained
1 (14 ounce) can chopped spinach, drained
2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce
3 cups water
1 tablespoon minced garlic
8 slices crisp cooked bacon, crumbled
1 tablespoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1.5 teaspoons salt
0.5 teaspoon ground black pepper
0.5 teaspoon dried basil
0.5 pound seashell pasta
(Garnish with grated Romano Cheese)

*Directions*1.In a large stock pot, combine diced tomatoes, beans, spinach, chicken broth, tomato sauce, water, garlic, bacon, parsley, garlic powder, salt, pepper and basil. Bring to a boil, and let simmer for 40 minutes, covered.2.Add pasta and cook uncovered until pasta is tender, approximately 10 minutes. Ladle soup into individual serving bowls, sprinkle cheese on top, and serve.

EASY, AFFORDABLE AND GOOOOOOOOOD!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

Were you listening in to my conversation last night, Heat? I was just saying I needed to make this!


----------



## RosCoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Man that sounds good like a good Sunday lunch. Do you think I could could add some hot Italian sausage that I have in the freezer without messing it up?
Ross


----------



## Heat (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep Jkath, i was the fly on the wall


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't see why not, RosCoe. I think that would be a great addition!


----------



## Heat (Jun 5, 2005)

That sounds good to me. I love itailian sausage in most anything!


----------

